# OK ladies what do you think..... ?



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Long story short, 100 mg clomid on cd 5 - 9, then hcg injection on cd 13 - huge 26mm follicle they thought was getting too big...

It's been 16 days since the hcg trigger and no af...not even spotting...

I had all pms symptoms all week - been crampy/sore on and off for 7 days now, sore bb's, weepy....

Could I be pg? Would you drink a bunch of h2o and test today, wait until tomorrow morning, wait a few more days??

I'm freaking out!!!!!!!

Thanks!
Deb


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

how long are your normal cycles?  maybe do a test if you are late??  sending you lots of


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if A.F is overdue all you can do is a test hun to be sure 

lotsa  

xxx


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

My cycles are all over the place - 27 to 35 days - which is part of the reason they say I'm not ovulating properly.  I didn't know anything about hcg injections before this cycle - but they gave it to me on a Fri at 9 am - it would have been likely for me to ov Saturday night or Sunday am (48 hours later) at the latest....

Everything I've read says af should come 14 days after ov which should have been yesterday or today.

So if it weren't for the injection I wouldn't say that I was "late" since it's only cd29. I'm going nuts - I don't want to waste a test tho...

Will prob wait until tomorrow am...


Deb


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I know I left it till the day after my longest cycle (CD34 tested), for the reason of being scared and not to waste test.  I would say wait till CD35-CD36 but then if you are going mad....you probably wont, thing is you could test and be testing too early.

I had all signs of AF when I got my BFP I has cramps sore boobs and I even started stopping, but that was actually implantation bleed.

Its your call hun, but my fingers are crossed for you.

kim xxx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I think they say that the longest a luteal period can be is 18 days...  So your AF could be due as late as 18 days from the Sunday you thought you ovulated.  But if it were me I'd do a test now and later if needed.    I always wait til first thing in the morning though.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

The good advice would be to wait till cd35/36, but not everyone can hold out that long.

On my cycle, I based it on a 32 day one, Purely because over 12 months this was an average. I was too scared to test so left it a day and tested cd33 and i got my bfp. but i had no symptoms apart from itchy nipples which ive never had before and id convinced myself it was a bfn.

If you cant hold out, i would test, but do what feels right for you

Nikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Fingers crossed that it's good news but as the other ladies have said, I would wait until your AF is actually due, based on your longest cycle.

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.  I always ovulate on cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase of 16/17 days (this is on natural cycles as I ovulate fine, I'm not on clomid although was on it few years ago to boost ie release more eggs).

The HCG injection is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo and it can stay in your body for up to 14 days...which is why best not to test early as it can cause false positive results.  The injection can cause all manner of pg like side effects and symptoms.

I would hold off testing for a few more days at least....

Lots of luck  
Natasha


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just want to wish you luck for testing      


kel


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the advice.

Cramps are still here and I wish af would just get on with it at this point...

BFN this morning which didn't surprise me - tho I went back and looked an hour or so later and there was the faintest portion of a line but I am sure it was just evaporation.  If no af in 3 or 4 days then I'll try again.  
So frustrating!!!!
 Deb


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I would avoid testing again as you're just adding unnecessary anxiety    As for seeing faint line...does sound like an evaporation line...you should ignore any lines that show up after the recommended time eg around 10 or so minutes.

Check out this website...

www.peeonastick.com

Hold off testing for a few more days...
Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Well thank you ladies...
Af ended up arriving yesterday afternoon, I have my cd3 appt booked in tomorrow morning so it's back to the drawing board with the clomid.  Hopefully third time will be the charm, though I am trying to get someone to listen to me that I think having cramps for 9 days prior to af is abnormal and something funky is going on.  Some ppl on another msg board have suggested endo? This is the first month I've really felt that that could be it, even though I've been hormonally "off" since I stopped bf-ing ds.....

Thank again - I never even made it on to the main thread to introduce myself properly - that number of pages was overwhelming and I didn't know where to start!!!!! I'm hoping to get to that in the next day or so. You lot are amazing though!!

Deb


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Deb the pages have been reduced now as i have opened a new thread for the girls of 2008  , just jump in + intro yourself  

xxx


----------

